# How do I know if a site template is coded or ready?



## Elizabet (Jul 7, 2020)

Hello
I liked the template of Avije site and tried to design it but I could not. I wanted to know if this site coded its template or used ready-made templates?
Thank you for your help.


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

This site has a custom made Wordpress theme. If you take a look at the source for the homepage you can see that it in the directory ../wp-content/themes/avijes/.. Hope that helps you out a little.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

To view the code of a web page -- even this one -- in most browsers, simply press [Ctrl-U]


----------



## jakecalrke (Jun 16, 2021)

Elizabet said:


> Hello
> I liked the template of Avije site and tried to design it but I could not. I wanted to know if this site coded its template or used ready-made templates?
> Thank you for your help.


Firstly that is just a landing page for a downloader app (there are several on CodeCanyon) but they are becoming less and less welcome in the marketplaces as they basically breach the social networks privacy rules by allowing people to rip off other users’ content


Elizabet said:


> Hello
> I liked the template of Avije site and tried to design it but I could not. I wanted to know if this site coded its template or used ready-made templates?
> Thank you for your help.


Check the source code by simply pressing Ctrl + U


----------

